# Rifle Basix trigger for Marlin bolt-action



## JRB (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Marlin model 25MN bolt-action in .22 WMR and the factory trigger has horrible creep.  Would one of the Rifle Basix triggers fix this, or would it simply adjust the pull?  If anyone has any experience with these triggers in Marlin  bolt-action rimfires I would appreciate the input.


----------



## Richard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a marlin 882ss with the same crappy trigger, I was wondering the same thing. I also thought about adjusting the trigger, but not sure it can be done..

Richard


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2008)

My friend just installed one to his Marlin 17hmr, (917).
It is sweet. Adjustable down to about 2 lbs. Hardly any creep.
I am looking to put one in my 22 mag.
(Same problem, great rifle, horrible Marlin factory trigger).
He says it was not tough to install.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought marlin had a new trigger for the .22s the T-900® Fire Control System?
cw


----------



## JRB (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine is one of the older ones.  I looked up the site and you can adjust the creep out and adjust the pull on the trigger.  If I can scrape up the money I will probably get one.  Would like to hear more stories from anyone that has one, though.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 7, 2008)

If they sell it on www.midwayusa.com then you can read the reviews of those who had purchased it in the past. It is helpfull.


----------



## JRB (Feb 7, 2008)

Was examining my 25MN today and saw what you were talking about with the safety and how it could cause a safety issue.  Will probably do a little work on the factory trigger here at the machine shop at work to get the creep out and see how much that helps before I spend the money to get the adjustable trigger pull as well.  Thanks everyone for all the information.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jun 8, 2008)

Save your money and replace the trigger spring with one out of a ball point pen. You may have to try a few to find one to your taste. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## svnmag (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the spring tip Mojo.  Did it last night, marked improvement!!  I was hoping someone could tell me why my gun won't eject after I cleaned it.  Everything has spring tension.  It took me a while to figure out the bolt had to be cocked before it would re-insert in the receiver but I didn't force the issue.  It will eject if I jack it extremely hard.  Thanks, Dan


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 30, 2008)

There is a lot you can  do for Marlin rimfire triggers other than buy a replacement. It is one of the easier ones to work on.

Check out the sticky topics at the top of the Marlin forum at rimfirecentral.com.


----------



## JRB (Sep 16, 2008)

Lot of useful info on rimfirecentral.com.  Thanks for the tip.


----------

